# Aberdeen Detailing, Machine Polishing & Wet Sanding Course



## Mirror Finish Details

Ok guys, after a sell out for the last 7 months doing different courses I am pleased that the Aberdeen course will be Sunday 11th September, in Aberdeen.

Major part of the course will be the new DA Polishing system. A system a lot of the pro's in the US are using rather than rotary for correction, all will be revealed on the day, plus you will get a chance to try it out!!!

For Rotary will will just be looking at the new Scholl polishes, they are the next step upwards in detailing.

Also planned is a full wheel off detail concentrating on cleaning the arches and applying dressing, properly cleaning wheels, claying wheels and protecting wheels.

We will also be doing a full engine bay detail and how to dress an engine properly.

Then using different types of LSP and applying correctly.

I will be using the steam cleaner a lot for a lot of these tasks as well as doing a full interior detail just using steam and no chemicals.

After that we will move onto the basics of using a DA polisher. The main part of this is using the New Meguiars DA polishing system with microfibre pads and dedicated polishes. This is definately the future of detailing and polishing, not to be missed!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to concentrate more on machining then that is what we will do. I just wanted to offer a bit of an alternative course, perhaps more a beginners course.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder due via paypay by 6th Sept.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from polishing to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different polished, pads, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!! (One deposit was returned last month)

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day. 
Course open for bookings now for 12 people.


Plus the delightfull Jenjen is doing grub for the day!!!!

1. Steve Burnett Deposit Paid
2. Drew Deposit Paid
3. Drew +1 Deposit Paid
4. cotter Deposit Paid
5. Cleanerbeemer Deposit Paid
6. JenJen Deposit Paid
7. Kes Deposit Paid
8. Kes +1 Deposit Paid
9. Bill58 Deposit Paid
10. Eazy Deposit Paid
11. nappy


Reserve
1.
2.
3.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## CraigQQ

for me its about the same distance to manchester as inverness(give or take 20ish miles).. however it may be easier to drive to manchester being motorways most of the way compared to the A/B roads most of the way to inverness..


----------



## JenJen

Count me in but wouldn't Aberdeen be more central for holding something? Basically 2hours from most places. Ie Edinburgh, Glasgow & inverness.


----------



## Shug

JenJen said:


> Count me in but wouldn't Aberdeen be more central for holding something? Basically 2hours from most places. Ie Edinburgh, Glasgow & inverness.


1 hour 30 if you leave early enough in the morning


----------



## JenJen

Its just a idea, would be ashame to hold it somewhere where it rules out others in the southern part of scotland.


----------



## Ali

Inverness! Pointless location for it. Perth is central for most. I.e Hour for Glasgow/Edin/Aberdeen.


----------



## Drew

Hi, 

I live in Inverness and would love to come along. I may have a friend who would also be interested. How much is the course? I am guessing it will take most of the day?

Drew


----------



## macmaw

I'd be interested in this also, with being based in Aberdeen somewhere like Perth or Dundee would preferable but I understand your request came from the Highland region so am also happy to attend there, especially with it being my home town & all :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

I am interested in this too


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

UPDATE.......

Will be in Aberdeen now. Looking at Sunday 11th September.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

OK, well lets kick off the bookings and see what course everyone would like.
Please see first post for booking details.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Are there places still available?? Usually these get snapped up quite quickly and I need to learn how to sort out the orange peel on the BMW properly!! :thumb: If there are then I'll have one.


----------



## CraigQQ

cleanerbeemer i think theres still 12 spaces left lol..

and stevey boy stick me on the reserve list atm mate.
need to check with work and all that, see what/if anything is booked for that date.
should be able to confirm it next week and stick my deposit down if i can make it.


----------



## Steve Burnett

Put me down for Aberdeen please. Payment made ( ID #48929128NL601002H).


----------



## Stomper

CraigQQ said:


> for me its about the same distance to manchester as inverness(give or take 20ish miles).. however it may be easier to drive to manchester being motorways most of the way compared to the A/B roads most of the way to inverness..


 Are you going to this just for the crack .
I mean i have seen your work and dont come across as the type of person who needs training . Youre quite clearly good enough at all the things being mentioned in the course .


----------



## CraigQQ

Stomper said:


> Are you going to this just for the crack .
> I mean i have seen your work and dont come across as the type of person who needs training . Youre quite clearly good enough at all the things being mentioned in the course .


i'd quite like to pick steves brain on the advanced wet sanding techniques he mentions, and using lasers ect to get true paint depth readings..

also the engine bay detailing is something that eludes me.. always a bit reserved to spray anything wet in engine bays lol..

and i see steve is going over steam cleaning.. after talking to rob about it, im really interested in this area atm.

but i would like to go for the crack aswell lol.
oh and thanks, but theres always something worth learning from the pro's


----------



## Drew

Thats me + 1 added. £40 deposit sent. Look forward to meeting you and learning some new skills.:thumb:


----------



## JenJen

Hey guys just so you know being the ever willing host food and beverages shall be able on the day  curoisty of me (I'm feeling generously)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

JenJen said:


> Hey guys just so you know being the ever willing host food and beverages shall be able on the day  curoisty of me (I'm feeling generously)


You are a good girl Jen.:wave:


----------



## cotter

Put me down for this please Steve, deposit paid :thumb:


----------



## cotter

JenJen said:


> Hey guys just so you know being the ever willing host food and beverages shall be able on the day  curoisty of me (I'm feeling generously)


Must..... not...... make.....obvious......joke....about....Jens.... baps.........


----------



## JenJen

cotter said:


> Must..... not...... make.....obvious......joke....about....Jens.... baps.........


banked - No cake for cotter :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

steve,

work has got in the way again.. won't be able to attend :thumb:

good luck with the day.


was really looking forward to getting my hands on jens baps :lol: :lol:

couldn't resist.. blame cotter :lol:


----------



## Numb

Sorry can't make Aberdeen, maybe next time. Thanks.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Plenty of spots available guys!!!


----------



## ALANSHR

Damn, would liked to have done this but cant do the 11th as in Edinburgh overnight and wont be back to abz till the afternoon.

Good luck for those that can and hope it goes well!


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Deposit sent!! Transaction ID #7JF098935G5805526


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Cleanerbeemer said:


> Deposit sent!! Transaction ID #7JF098935G5805526


Cheers fella, added you to the list.


----------



## moosh

Aberdeen ain't in the highlands fella, they are grampian which is a different region...


----------



## cammy1981

Id be interested in attending.

Do you have a date for the course and times?

I will be travelling from Edinburgh


----------



## Steve Burnett

Is there a date for this. Hopefully not 10/11th of September. RAF Leuchars is then and I might go to it.
I will be at the detail class as priority though.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Sunday 11th September last call on it!


----------



## Eazy

what time start?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Eazy said:


> what time start?


10am start.


----------



## Steve Burnett

Is there a venue yet?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Steve Burnett said:


> Is there a venue yet?


Hi Steve
Actually two venues so Jen is going to see which one is more suitable and I will PM everyone the address next week.


----------



## rossdook

I'm picking up my new car around then, but should be working until the 13th, so will try and change a few shifts to get along if possible. Back to work tomorrow night, so will try to find out then.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

rossdook said:


> I'm picking up my new car around then, but should be working until the 13th, so will try and change a few shifts to get along if possible. Back to work tomorrow night, so will try to find out then.


More than welcome fella, we can do the Wolf Body Wrap on your new motor,


----------



## rossdook

Sure - not a problem! I'll be interested to see how well it repels the Orkney tar, as the roads here are caked in it - I hear it is possible to wash tar spots off with body wrap. I'll get on to the lads re. cover and update asap. Cheers

oh, and has anybody got some Nanolex Ultra glass sealant handy?:lol:


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Hey Ross

I'm heading up to Orkney again soon if you're needing any supplies taken up?


----------



## rossdook

When are you up big fella? Think I've still got your mobile number - I've got my garage sorted now, so I'll drop you a text if you want to pop in? 

You know how much it boils my **** not getting "free" delivery (mainland UK only) or having to pay for a courier service which takes twice as long as the post office......


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

That's why I made the offer. Always glad to help mate. Usually up twice a year so keep in touch! Get anything sent here if you need and we can sort summat with dates for travel!


----------



## rossdook

Spot on - same phone number, so just shout when u have dates pal


----------



## Kes

Hi Steve,

Me and my brother would like to attend this course. Could you send me the paypal details please. Really looking forward to it. Thanks

Kes


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Hi Kes, can't PM you untill your posts are over 10, but yes you are more than welcome.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

PM sent.


----------



## Kes

Deposit paid Unique Transaction ID #17V24777GJ1557445 for me +1

Thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Kes said:


> Deposit paid Unique Transaction ID #17V24777GJ1557445 for me +1
> 
> Thanks


Cheers Kes, received the deposit, just adding you to the list now.

Look forward to meeting you and your pal.

Steve


----------



## Bill58

Could you add me in for this course, thanks, PM sent


----------



## Eazy

Hey steve, payment sent,can u add me to the list.

cheers Eric


----------



## Bill58

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #3TS668583D722721P) 
Thanks


----------



## rossdook

That's cover sorted now, so count me in! Can u PM me payment details etc? Thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

rossdook said:


> That's cover sorted now, so count me in! Can u PM me payment details etc? Thanks


Sent you a pm, cheers. :wave:


----------



## rossdook

Thanks - I'll look to sort that out this weekend.

Does anybody know if there's anyone in the Aberdeen area who can remap my new 1.4TSi Octavia 122bhp? Just a stage one up to 150-160 bhp would do? Might be an opportunity for them to do it that day? Just a thought..


----------



## JenJen

rossdook said:


> Thanks - I'll look to sort that out this weekend.
> 
> Does anybody know if there's anyone in the Aberdeen area who can remap my new 1.4TSi Octavia 122bhp? Just a stage one up to 150-160 bhp would do? Might be an opportunity for them to do it that day? Just a thought..


Give Wallace Performance a call - they provide Revo Maps now :thumb:


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Not the best idea after the probs I had with a car in there. I'll give you a call Ross to discuss!!!!! Give me 5 mins.


----------



## JenJen

CleanerBemmer WP are very good. My friend Allen uses them alot as do alot of the car lovers in Aberdeen and ive never heard a bad word against them. 

Allen recently had has car tuned at WP and has zero problems. Maybe its been a one off with yourself.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Won't go into details on here. Not the time or the place but had issues with remaps on two different vehicles, the last I'm still waiting for the map to go in.


----------



## JenJen

Ok people remember this is tomorrow. Lunch is cooking away as we speak and smells yummy (will be heated up tomorrow) 

So whats on the menu for tomorrow:-

Tea
Coffee
Snacks
Home Made Veggie Soup & rolls

If you want anything else best to bring it along


----------



## Drew

Just want to say a BIG thank you to Steve for coming all the way up north to put on the course. I came to get hands on with machines and got to try both DA and rotary. Also had some good talks with differnt people about what products they use and why. Thanks aswell to Jen for the great soup and for finding a location. 

Drew and Ali from Inverness


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

We all had a brilliant day.
The correction on the truck with the DA was awsome, I think Bill enjoyed himself doing that.

All in all another great course, and thanks to Jen for the grub.


----------



## JenJen

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=232162

This was started yesterday


----------



## RSTURBO

COOL stuff well be up for this


----------

